# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool changelog 22/06/2016: S7 Direct unlock, FRP remove without tripping KNOX

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 10.56.1334 22/06/2016*   *
New Samsung features*   *Added World first, Knox Safe Samsung S7 direct unlock, FRP remove on all known android versions up today*   *Fixed* *Samsung firmware download UI fixes**UI speed improvements*   
 __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*    *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Aymannet77

شكرا على الموضوع 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------

